# Max framing nailer



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

Just picked up a new Max framing nailer online. While I wait for it I thought id ask if anyone here has one. Opinions? Thoughts? I like the fact that it is super light. I am not a framer. I do general remodeling with the occasional framing job.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

love mine


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I really like mine


----------



## TSHIELDS (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a few of the max superframer stick nailers and one of the coil nailers.. they work good light and well balanced.. they seem to be pretty durable anything that lasts more than a couple years gets my thumbs up


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

When my Hitachi went out I seriously considered Max. I went ahead and just bought a Hitachi again because I know them and I would not be stuck with a gun I don't like.

But those Max framers do look sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I have one FRH stick 21 deg. I'm a remodeler. Be sure you can consistently get 125 psi behind it from your compressor as the Max has a smaller cylinder thus the smaller size. When using screw or ring shank (both are harder to drive)you'll need it going into old work. Smooth shank of any type it does well.

Does well off ladders, in sub floors, low - moderate recoil.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Anyone use the Max High Pressure coil nailers and the small electric Max High Pressure compressor? Those guns are amazing small lightweight and sink nails like there going into butter and all off a small lightweight electric compressor that can easily run 4 framing guns shooting down decking.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

To be more specific it's this one

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000LZE0D2/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

34 degree paper tape.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The SN883 is a great gun. I'm thinking about buying the 22 degree version as a lighter smaller alternative to my Hitachi NR90AC.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

MF Custom said:


> Anyone use the Max High Pressure coil nailers and the small electric Max High Pressure compressor? Those guns are amazing small lightweight and sink nails like there going into butter and all off a small lightweight electric compressor that can easily run 4 framing guns shooting down decking.


Yippers



















Am currently reviewing the new Max compressor. Love the system.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I am concerned about the new compresser. seems that they added a bunch of extra things to go wrong, so I been holding off. Look forward to the review. I wish the cost would go down since Makita has the system too.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Gary H said:


> I am concerned about the new compresser. seems that they added a bunch of extra things to go wrong, so I been holding off. Look forward to the review. I wish the cost would go down since Makita has the system too.


We had the Makita system for a bit and I loved the compressor, but it didn't have the capacity of the Max.

I'm with you on the new Max, but so far we've been using it for 2 months and no problem.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

If I could find a used system with the old style compresser, I would jump on it. We have tried out the max HP system, and I think that its a great system. But the high cost is the problem. If they could get close to a max 120 psi system in price then it would make sense. But for my amount of work I have now and in the future its still too high.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Gary H said:


> If I could find a used system with the old style compresser, I would jump on it. We have tried out the max HP system, and I think that its a great system. But the high cost is the problem. If they could get close to a max 120 psi system in price then it would make sense. But for my amount of work I have now and in the future its still too high.


I understand and I think Max does too. If Hitachi and Makita came into the US market, we might see prices get better, but that doesn't seem to be happening. I saw the Hitachi HP coil gun back on 2003 at the IBS show.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Are the HP nailers made different for the US then Japan?


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Gary H said:


> Are the HP nailers made different for the US then Japan?


Not that I know of


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

My current dance partner is from Japan and stays in contact with her family there. In fact her dad is a contractor, Monday I will ask her if her dad will chime in with his tools compared to ours and thier construction methods.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

sreill said:


> Just picked up a new Max framing nailer online. While I wait for it I thought id ask if anyone here has one. Opinions? Thoughts? I like the fact that it is super light. I am not a framer. I do general remodeling with the occasional framing job.


Absolutely the best framing gun out there


----------



## emmetnee (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the Makita HP compressor and guns. I love them. I was a bit sceptical at first mainly because I had my heart set on the Max system but I just couldn't justify the price difference. There was EUR700 difference between the compressors alone! 
The Makita has been running great for 2 years now with no problem so far... Touch wood! 

I have the max 34degree stick nailer for 7 years now and really liked it. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Our salesman sells the max HP system. But in the 3 years they have been dealing with them, the store has not yet sold a HP system.


----------

